# gdb without main()



## killwin (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello,

i writed a plugin for compiz named dockp.
i compiled it with -g options in Makefile to debbug it.

Now i want to find with gdb the core dump error.

To run dockp plugin i run into a x-Terminal compiz, but compiz was compied without -g option and i don't want to rebuild and rewrite the Makefile compiz in ports.

I tried it :


```
(gdb) > file /usr/local/lib/libdockp.so  <== symbols loaded ok
(gdb) > b dockp_function <== put a breakpoint
(gdb) > file-exec compiz
(gdb) > r <== to run compiz
```
But it don't work and error is only insode my libdockp.so

Any idea to run this plugin with gdb ? thanks


----------

